# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  ¿Posible trasvase desde alto Guadalquivir (Jaen) a Murcia?

## Rafa

Hola buenas tardes vecinos del SE Murcia y el tema del agua ya cansa y aburre de verdad con lo facil que seria coger agua del mar y no tanto trasvases que ya esta bien de robar agua del Tajo. Tambien que el Gobierno de Murcia se le quite la idea del trasvase desde el Alto Guadalquivir porque desde aqui desde la Provincia de Jaen no vamos a permitir que salga ni un solo litro de agua hacia Murcia asi de claro. Tenemos el apoyo de la Diputacion de Jaen y la Junta de Andalucia que os recuerdo que tenemos el control del Guadalquivir asi que dejar en paz a la Provincia de Jaen gracias a dios que tenemos muchas reserva de agua. Jaen no se vende ante nadie No vamos dejar que los murcianos roben el agua de los jienenses porque es nuestra. Donde nace los 2 Rios mas importantes del sur de España el Guadalquivir y el Segura. Asi que desde Jaen os lanzamos un aviso como os atrevais a robar agua a la Provincia de Jaen os saldra muy caro. Tendreis enfrente a una Provincia entera porque el agua de Jaen es patrimonio de todos los jienenses y nosotros somos los dueños tanto del Guadalquivir como la parte del Rio Segura.

----------


## Xuquer

Juass, ¡¡ a las barricadas !!  :Big Grin: 

politica pura y dura  :Big Grin: 

Salu2 Rafa y no te lo tomes tan fuerte que te dará algo  :Wink:

----------


## Rafa

> Juass, ¡¡ a las barricadas !! 
> 
> politica pura y dura 
> 
> Salu2 Rafa y no te lo tomes tan fuerte que te dará algo


Yo estoy muy tranquilo porque la Diputacion de Jaen, los 97 pueblos y Ciudades de Jaen y la Junta de Andalucia nunca dejaran que se lleve a cabo ese trasvase porque Jaen entera saldra a la calle para defender nuestras reservas hidricas porque Jaen no se vende a nadie. Aparte la Cuenca del Guadalquivir ya es de la Junta de Andalucia asi que la Agencia Andaluza del Agua no lo va a permitir asi de claro. Saludos a mis vecinos del SE

----------


## Rafa

Bueno alguien tiene informacion sobre ese posible trasvase que queria hacer el Gobierno Murciano ? gracias

----------


## Rafa

Bueno pues pongo aqui una noticia del diario la verdad de Murcia 

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/200903...-20090313.html

Aparte hay un comentario que me preocupa como Jienense 

Quede claro que agua para la Región la que haga falta. Dicho esto, tengo la impresión que Valcarcel ha fracasado en los intentos de soluciuonar este grave problema. No ha sabido negociar con otras Comunidades este asunto y su prestigio politico fuera de la Región es mas bajo que aqui dentro. Además sus intentos ha servido para despertar la conciencia de esta necesidad en agricultores de otras regiones y como efecto colateral ha puesto en peligro el propio trasvase del Tajo. Tampoco entiendo como no desarrolla el proyecto de trasvase del Alto Guadalquivir con el primer tramo del Segura y lo tiene arrinconado en un cajon, y por ultimo tampoco entiendo los "ascos" que hace al agua que procede de las desaladoras. Si en mi empresa el encargado de solucionar un tema importante fracasara una y otra vez, pues se lo encargaría a otro la solución del tema. Hay que buscar soluciones efectivas, y no aprovechar este asunto como arma politica.

Un comentario de uno de Murcia  :EEK!: 

Otro comentario de Murcia 

EL FUTURO DE ESPAÑA ES UN FUTURO DE EMBALSES Y CANALES RECORRIENDO TODO EL TERRITORIO PENINSULAR. ESO EN SUPERFICIE. LA OTRA PARTE ES DESTCOCHAR LA BOLSA DE AGUA QUE HAY DESDE JAÉN HASTA ALGECIRAS CON LA QUE SE PODIA REGAR TODA EUROPA Y REPOBLAR, REPOBLAR Y REPOBLAR.................................. POLTÍCOS SOLO HACEN FALTA LOS QUE, ADEMÁS DE TENER UNA PROFESIÓN Y LA VIDA RESUELTA, NO ESTROPEEN

Esta ha sido mi respuesta en el diario la verdad de Murcia 

Mira me parece lamentable que el diario de la verdad de Murcia me haya quitado el mensaje. Pero como os intenteis hacer un trasvase desde el alto Guadalquivir o de la parte alta del Rio Segura Jaen entera se echara a la calle porque tenemos el apoyo de la Diputacion de Jaen, de los 97 pueblos y Ciudades de la Provincia y de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua que os recuerdo tenemos las competencias exclusivas sobre el Guadalquivir. Murcia deja en paz a los Jieneneses porque si intenta robar agua vamos a por vosotros.

----------


## Xuquer

> (...)Hay que buscar soluciones efectivas, y no aprovechar este asunto como arma politica(...)





Esto que entresaco de tu post es lo único verdadero que leo  :Big Grin: 

Y de tus amenazas... pues eso, tiros a la luna  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En mi comunidad tengo un traje del mismo color, me refiero a Valcarcel y Camps, toda la vida exaltando a las masas para conseguir votos, llorando y mendigando agua sin dar soluciones y poniendo zancadillas al gobierno central si se le ocurre invertir en desaladoras como mal menor  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:   . 

Al final todo es politica para que nos enzarzemos en disputas unos con otros y mientras ellos... :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:   paqué seguir

----------


## Sabbath

Rafa tómatelo más tranquilo hombre. Soy Andaluz y veo bien que se travase agua, sea de donde sea y a quien sea, siempre que se haga inteligentemente. Además, Esa postura es absurda porque vivimos en una comunidad que padecemos de periodos de sequia y podemos necesitar trasvase de aguas de otros lugares. 

Saludos.

----------


## Xuquer

> Rafa tómatelo más tranquilo hombre. Soy Andaluz y veo bien que se travase agua, sea de donde sea y a quien sea, siempre que se haga inteligentemente. Además, Esa postura es absurda porque vivimos en una comunidad que padecemos de periodos de sequia y podemos necesitar trasvase de aguas de otros lugares. 
> 
> Saludos.



100% de acuerdo. 

por cierto, bienvenido aunque haga dias que te has registrado  :Wink:

----------


## Rafa

> Rafa tómatelo más tranquilo hombre. Soy Andaluz y veo bien que se travase agua, sea de donde sea y a quien sea, siempre que se haga inteligentemente. Además, Esa postura es absurda porque vivimos en una comunidad que padecemos de periodos de sequia y podemos necesitar trasvase de aguas de otros lugares. 
> 
> Saludos.


Hombre yo estoy tranquilo porque la Provincia de Jaen tiene mucha agua tanto en la superficie como bajo tierra asi que somos autosufientes en el tema del agua gracias a Dios. Por otra parte os recuerdo que en Jaen tenemos los 2 rios mas importantes del sur de España el Guadalquivir hacia el Atlantico y el Rio Segura hacia el Mediterraneo asi que estamos muy tranquilos siendo cabezeras de 2 cuencas hidrograficas 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuquer

> Hombre yo estoy tranquilo porque la Provincia de Jaen tiene mucha agua tanto en la superficie como bajo tierra asi que somos autosufientes en el tema del agua gracias a Dios. Por otra parte os recuerdo que en Jaen tenemos los 2 rios mas importantes del sur de España el Guadalquivir hacia el Atlantico y el Rio Segura hacia el Mediterraneo asi que estamos muy tranquilos siendo cabezeras de 2 cuencas hidrograficas





¡ Normal !  Con la propaganda que haces es entendible que Valcarcel os pida agua  :Big Grin: 

Yo la palabra esa que subrayo en rojo la sustituiria por esta "pasan"

Un saludo Rafa  :Wink:

----------


## juanlo

> Rafa tómatelo más tranquilo hombre. Soy Andaluz y veo bien que se travase agua, sea de donde sea y a quien sea, siempre que se haga inteligentemente. Además, Esa postura es absurda porque vivimos en una comunidad que padecemos de periodos de sequia y podemos necesitar trasvase de aguas de otros lugares. 
> 
> Saludos.


+1. 
Tranqui Rafa, que todo se verá.

----------


## Rafa

Desde la Provincia de Jaen decimos no al trasvase Tajo-Segura porque Castilla la Mancha tiene el derecho de poder usar su agua que os pensais que el Tajo es Murciano y no es asi. El Miercoles dia 18 en Murcia habra la mayor verguenza de España en defensa de los siempre el PP murciano ladron, igual que el Psoe Murciano. Asi que digamos todos juntos no a los trasvases. Y un aviso desde la Provincia de Jaen vemos con mucha preocupacion el ansia murciana por controlar el agua de Jaen y no lo vamos a permitir de ninguna manera, es hora de blindar la Provincia de Jaen ni un solo litro saldra de Jaen que os quede claro murciano. Nuestras grandes reservas de agua son de Jaen.

Autonomia Hidrica para Jaen ya !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Càrcer

no es solo el tajo-segura , es tambien el jucar-vinalopo, i el del ebro. i todos van para el mismo sitio, para alicante, murcia i almeria, el pp de valencia diciendo: agua para todos los valencianos (hijo d .... :Mad: ) solo qita agua para regar las urbanizaciones i campos de golf de alicante, realmente solo necesita agua almeria, i es por q su desierto se esta expandiendo, si no hubieran construido tanto, no haria falta esa agua. igual q en benidorm hacen 1 pantano i ale empiezan a construir por todos los lados, como si el pantano estuviese siempre lleno :Frown: , el unico transvase q seria eficaz seria 1 pais vasco-murcia, aqellos la malgastan i los otros tambien, pero regando cesped. NO A LOS TRANSVASES........NI AL PP, (es mi opinión  :Wink:  )

----------


## ramon

Rafa creo que repites consignas político-territoriales sin datos numéricos ni apenas argumentos.

Siendo andaluz me muestro en contra de los trasvases porque cree que el trasvasar agua de una cuenca a otra desequilibra los acuíferos y teniendo en cuenta que el Coto Doñana está en la desembocadura del Guadalquivir habría que observar detenidamente el asunto para que no nos pasase como a los rusos con el mar de Aral. Dicho lo cual y dejando a un lado lo convencional de la repartición territorial de provincias/regiones/países, no creo que el hecho casual de que un ser humano haya nacido en un lugar concreto le convierta en dueño de los medios naturales a su alcance, este sería un punto de vista más depredador que convencional, y considero que no hay que limitar nuestra perspectiva de  la naturaleza sino observarla en su conjunto.

Con argumentos económicos y prestando atención al cambio climático en esta zona del mundo con disminución ostensible de las lluvias, ¿cuantos años de excedente tendría esa cuenca?, ¿Cuántos años de supervivencia tiene ese tipo de obras faraónicas? , ¿Cuántos Hm3 habría que trasvasar para convertirla en viable/rentable?.....

----------


## No Registrado

> ¡ Normal !  Con la propaganda que haces es entendible que Valcarcel os pida agua 
> 
> Yo la palabra esa que subrayo en rojo la sustituiria por esta "pasan"
> 
> Un saludo Rafa


Haciendo un pequeño tunel de un metro de diametro por unos 3.5 Kms de largo,  desde La Ballestera hasta Fuente Segura, no traeriamos todo el agua del nacimiento del Segura a la cuenca del Guadalquivir. ¿Que les parece? Por la diferencia de altura entre un lugar y otro el agua vendría por su peso. Este desembocaria directamente en el Arroyo Montero y directamente al Embalse del Tranco. Lo de "Alto Guadalquivir" es pura  "denominación"  para llevar el agua a la cuenca del Segura desde el Guadalquivir, habria que remontarla, o hacer obras faraonicas. CREO MAS SENSATO LO DEL TUNEL DESDE LA BALLESTERA.

----------


## Rafa

> Haciendo un pequeño tunel de un metro de diametro por unos 3.5 Kms de largo,  desde La Ballestera hasta Fuente Segura, no traeriamos todo el agua del nacimiento del Segura a la cuenca del Guadalquivir. ¿Que les parece? Por la diferencia de altura entre un lugar y otro el agua vendría por su peso. Este desembocaria directamente en el Arroyo Montero y directamente al Embalse del Tranco. Lo de "Alto Guadalquivir" es pura  "denominación"  para llevar el agua a la cuenca del Segura desde el Guadalquivir, habria que remontarla, o hacer obras faraonicas. CREO MAS SENSATO LO DEL TUNEL DESDE LA BALLESTERA.


Pues si amigo,pero que quede claro que desde Jaen no vamos a dar ni un solo 1 litro de agua a Murcia. Autonomia Hidrica para Jaen  :Mad:

----------


## Bañusco

Hola a todos.

En Andalucía y mucho menos en Jaén nos sobra el agua. Y estoy de acuerdo que los políticos tienen mucho que ver sobre el problema del agua, no en que no llueva (faltaría más) pero si en el aprovechamiento de ésta.

No nos vallamos a otras comunidades, cada una reivindica según sus necesidades y todos barren para adentro, y da igual el color político. Fijemonos en Andalucía, es un claro ejemplo de mala gestión del agua. Si señores, es en Sevilla donde está el peligro del "agua de Jaén" y no en Murcia o Valencia.

¿Donde van los cientos de hectómetros cúbicos que se desembalsan cada año? Y da igual que los pantanos tengan agua o no, ¿cómo se puede desembalsar agua 24 horas al día de un pantano que está al 12%? Y este año con los pantanos de Jaén al 50% miedo me da.

----------


## Murciano

Rafa, estate tranquilo que te va a dar algo, además te repites mucho, pareces un disco rallado con tanto "El agua es de Jaen y no nos van a quitar NUESTRA agua....y si se les ocurre a estos murcianos quitarnos agua les vamos a cortar el cuello con las facas..". Creo que el agua no pertenece a un determinado territorio sino a toda la población y por el principio de solidaridad aquella debe compartirse. Si a los trasvases, claro que si, de una forma regulada y planificada. Conectemos las cuencas y aprovechemos todos los m3/s que se tiran al mar, que llegue el agua a nuestros hermanos almerienses, alicantinos, albaceteños, catalanes, aragoneses...y por supuesto a los jienenses, a todos, pues mañana es posible que os haga falta. Sería una obra faraonica, si, pero necesaria, y de paso serviría para paliar esta crisis que sufrimos, invirtiendo en obras públicas, en I+D+I para mejorar la eficiencia de riegos y minimizando pérdidas en transporte. Las desaladoras han sido un fracaso siendo el m3 más caro jamás gestionado y ayudando a aumentar el problema medioambiental por la gran cantidad de energía necesaria, energía que para producirla se utilizan centrales obsoletas y contaminantes (si a las nucleares, nucleares ya).

----------


## No Registrado

Almería 27  de Septiembre de 2009.


NOTA DE PRENSA FORO GUADALQUIVIR ALMERIENSE
http://guadalquiviralmeria.blogspot.com/



FORO GUADALQUIVIR ALMERIENSE  REIVINDICA PARA ALMERIA EL NACIMIENTO DEL RÍO GUADALQUIVIR, ATENDIENDO A LAS PRUEBAS CIENTÍFICAS.

Desde la pedanía de Topares, en la provincia de Almería, parte un camino sin asfaltar hacia el caserío de Santonge, junto a un paraje protegido por la UNESCO que alberga notables pinturas rupestres. A unos tres kilómetros de Topares y a unos cien metros del camino se encuentra el brocal de un pozo. Las aguas que brotan a pocos pasos del pozo ya pertenecen a la Cuenca Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, 60 kilómetros más lejano de Sanlucar de Barrameda que el actual e inexacto nacimiento.
El foro Guadalquivir Almeriense, reivindica como error histórico el que se produjo al ubicar el nacimiento de este importante río andaluz en la Sierra de Cazorla, cincuenta kilómetros más cercano a la desembocadura, que el nacimiento que se localiza en el norte de la provincia de Almería.
El río Guadalquivir se une en su margen izquierda a la altura de Úbeda (Jaén) con el Guadiana Menor y que "con los criterios científicos, tanto geográficos, como geológicos e hidrológicos, el río principal es el Guadiana Menor". 
Según Juan Moreno, representante del foro, la creencia de que el origen del Guadalquivir está en el actual emplazamiento se debe "a una confusión histórica posterior a la batalla de las Navas de Tolosa que transgrede los principios científicos".

El foro Guadalquivir Almeriense se desplazó a la comarca de Los Vélez, en la provincia de Almería y limítrofe con Murcia, Jaén y Granada, para constatar topográficamente el nacimiento del Guadalquivir. Cuando dos ríos se juntan se establece cuál es el principal y cuál el afluente a partir de tres criterios: El río principal es el que tiene mayor recorrido anterior, nace en punto más bajo y aporta más agua al conjunto. El Guadalquivir almeriense reúne las dos primeras condiciones, pero falla en la tercera. 

LA INFLUENCIA DEL HOMBRE HA SIDO DECISIVA.
El hecho de que presente menos agua se debe a la influencia del hombre. La zona de la que procede el alto Guadalquivir, en la sierra de Cazorla, está apenas habitada y no sufre explotación agrícola, mientras que el cauce del curso almeriense atraviesa amplias zonas de regadío y alimenta enorme cantidad de pozos, lo que hace disminuir notablemente su caudal, hasta el punto de que en algunos tramos éste se convierta en subterráneo. Pese a este argumento, parece probable que ya desde tiempo atrás este curso se viera depauperado por algún accidente geológico que hizo desaparecer la laguna de la cañada de Cañepla, punto en el que se fija su origen.

 En cualquier caso, el alto Guadalquivir tiene unos 50 o 60 kilómetros menos, es, en parte de su recorrido, un torrente de montaña, y recorre una cuenca de unas 90.000 hectáreas, habitadas por no más de 25.000 personas. El curso reivindicado por este foro además de su superior longitud, recorre una cuenca de 740.000 hectáreas, habitadas por 170.000 personas.

La posibilidad de que haya sido el riego lo que hizo desaparecer el agua en algunas zonas del cauce y de que haya sido tiempo atrás viene avalada por una crónica histórica que describe una batalla entre moros y cristianos, ganada por aquéllos gracias al desvío del cauce del río entre Ocer y Galera, lo que inundó la zona del campamento cristiano.
Este torrente de agua, cruza la provincia de Almería y granada, hasta verter sus aguas al Guadiana Menor. Posteriormente el Guadiana Menor une sus aguas al cauce del Guadalquivir. Por esta razón, es la provincia de Almería donde nacería el "Guadalquivir técnico", en la denominada Cañada de Cañepla, en el término municipal de María. 
Siglos no fueron suficientes para descubrir el error.
Generación tras generación de españoles aprendieron en la escuela que el río Guadalquivir, -el más importante del sur peninsular, el único navegable que tiene España y por el que subieron las dos carabelas de Colón y que regresaron para dar la buena nueva del descubrimiento- nacía en la Sierra de Cazorla en Jaén. Sin embargo recientes estudios de la Confederación Hidrográfica de Andalucía, después de  siglos de error, han determinado el nacimiento del Guadalquivir en la Sierra de María, en la provincia de Almería.
Este foro desveló que el origen del río Guadalquivir no está en Cazorla sino en un barranco de la Sierra de María (Almería) y que la creencia del origen en la provincia de Jaén se debe "a una confusión histórica que transgrede los principios científicos".
Una expedición deportivo-científica, amparada y financiada por la Junta de Andalucía, se puso en marcha el primero de julio del año 1983 en un punto perdido del norte de la provincia de Almería para demostrar que el Guadalquivir nace ahí y no en la sierra de Cazorla, como registran los libros. Como es cierto, el Guadalquivir tendría 740 kilómetros, unos 50 más de los que ahora se le conceden, y habría sido un camino natural de contacto entre la costa murciana y Andalucía occidental para todas las civilizaciones que transitaron por la zona en tiempos pasados.

Insiste también este foro en argumentos históricos. El alto Guadalquivir no ha sido camino hacia ningún sitio, pues comienza en una hoz en medio de la abrupta sierra de Cazorla, mientras que muchas civilizaciones han dejado huellas de su paso Guadalquivir arriba o abajo, huellas que conectan con el curso ahora reivindicado. Los yacimientos de Tutugi, en Galera, o de Tugia, en Peal de Becerro, son ejemplos.

Uno de los principales motivos por los que este foro ha aceptado colaborar en esta idea, es el deseo de llamar la atención hacia una cuenca que puede ser extraordinariamente rica en yacimientos arqueológicos ocultos.


FORO EN DEFENSA Y REIVINCACION PARA ALMERIA DEL NACIMIENTO DEL RIO GUADALQUIVIR
Promotor. Juan Moreno: Tlf: 651677487
guadalquivirnaceenalmeria@gmail.com
http://guadalquiviralmeria.blogspot.com/
04006
Almería.

----------


## gomar

> Hola buenas tardes vecinos del SE Murcia y el tema del agua ya cansa y aburre de verdad con lo facil que seria coger agua del mar y no tanto trasvases que ya esta bien de robar agua del Tajo. Tambien que el Gobierno de Murcia se le quite la idea del trasvase desde el Alto Guadalquivir porque desde aqui desde la Provincia de Jaen no vamos a permitir que salga ni un solo litro de agua hacia Murcia asi de claro. Tenemos el apoyo de la Diputacion de Jaen y la Junta de Andalucia que os recuerdo que tenemos el control del Guadalquivir asi que dejar en paz a la Provincia de Jaen gracias a dios que tenemos muchas reserva de agua. Jaen no se vende ante nadie No vamos dejar que los murcianos roben el agua de los jienenses porque es nuestra. Donde nace los 2 Rios mas importantes del sur de España el Guadalquivir y el Segura. Asi que desde Jaen os lanzamos un aviso como os atrevais a robar agua a la Provincia de Jaen os saldra muy caro. Tendreis enfrente a una Provincia entera porque el agua de Jaen es patrimonio de todos los jienenses y nosotros somos los dueños tanto del Guadalquivir como la parte del Rio Segura.


Yo creia que el agua era de Dios, ya que cae del cielo :Smile:  :Smile: , 
...o a lo mejor procede de la evaporacion del mediterraneo, que cuando soplan aires de levante se precipitan en la Sierra en forma de lluvia., de forma que Jaen roba el agua de la costa Levantina :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

PREGUNTAS FILOSOFICAS: 
¿De quien es el agua?
¿De donde procede el agua?
¿Donde comienza el ciclo del agua?
 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Salut

Ante algunas discusiones sólo puedo decir una cosa:

----------


## pama

no os preocupeis andaluces que mientras murcia tenga entre sus fauces el trasvase del Tajo no correreis mucho peligro, pero eso si estad alerta, porque ellos estan vigilantes ante cualquier gota de agua que puedan llevarse de cualquier otra cuenca.ellos solo miran su propio desarrollo y no piensan ni son solidarios con el empobrecimiento que estan causando en castilla la mancha

----------


## ben-amar

> Desde la Provincia de Jaen decimos no al trasvase Tajo-Segura porque Castilla la Mancha tiene el derecho de poder usar su agua que os pensais que el Tajo es Murciano y no es asi. El Miercoles dia 18 en Murcia habra la mayor verguenza de España en defensa de los siempre el PP murciano ladron, igual que el Psoe Murciano. Asi que digamos todos juntos no a los trasvases. Y un aviso desde la Provincia de Jaen vemos con mucha preocupacion el ansia murciana por controlar el agua de Jaen y no lo vamos a permitir de ninguna manera, es hora de blindar la Provincia de Jaen ni un solo litro saldra de Jaen que os quede claro murciano. Nuestras grandes reservas de agua son de Jaen.
> 
> Autonomia Hidrica para Jaen ya !!!!!!!!!!!


Rafa, están investigando para ubicar el nacimiento del Rio Grande en la Sierra de Baza, en los limites de Almeria, Granada y Murcia, en la aldea de María. 
Eso no quiere decir que nadie se vaya a llevar el agua del Guadalquivir a Murcia. 
Te ha dado muy fuerte. Yo, como andaluz, sé de la falta de agua de Jaen y de toda nuestra comunidad y también me opondría a un trasvase de la naturalez que plantean los politicos murcianos.
Pero cada cosa a su tiempo, si ahora te pones así no quiero pensar lo que sería en caso de que se hablase de tal posibilidad. ¡Valcarcel exiliado!  :Big Grin: 
No quiero pensar en ello, me gusta esa idea.

----------

